# Waltz on a Tritone (diminished 5th) - Space Waltz



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

just a simple waltz focused around the tritone, has a very space like feel (or atleast Nintendo alien invasion sound). Very dissonant, but I wanted to see what a dissonant waltz would sound like.


__
https://soundcloud.com/sapphire-1%2Fdiminished-5th-waltz-on-a


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Interesting. It has a certain charm although it seemed to me to be somewhat repetitious. For some reason I did not get the feeling that I was listening to a waltz. But all in all I liked it.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful piece. Produces a kind of giggly effect in the listener. I'm very, very fond of what you've done here.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

@GoneBaroque
The repetition is from the lack of development on my part  It was more of an experiment then anything else.
I can see why it might not come off as a waltz, I didnt accent any downbeats here + its general wierdness

@Dodecaplex
Thanks for the comment! But I dont know if I would qualify it as a "beautiful" piece  

Glad you liked it guys! Keep em coming


----------

